# Tesla Reaches Settlement With Michigan Over Ban Blocking Sales



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Bloomberg - half hour ago: Tesla - Michigan


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

No details yet...


----------



## Karl Ermatinger (Apr 11, 2016)

As a Michigan resident I'm very interested in the settlement, but I'd still be surprised if it resulted in allowing direct sales and service. I hope I'm wrong but the pessimistic side of me is yelling louder then the optimistic side.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Michigan sends their own residents to Ohio for sales and service? That's messed up.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Feathermerchant said:


> Michigan sends their own residents to Ohio for sales and service? That's messed up.


They wanted to make it difficult.


----------



## Mosess (Sep 13, 2018)

Let this issue serve as a good example for those who deny the existence of a corrupt partnership between govt and large corporations.

Hard to believe that you can make a product but get banned from selling it to your customers by a state govt. This should be ruled as unconstitutional by every presiding judge but they're just as corrupt so don't count on them to do the right thing.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

I found some links with more information. Google "Tesla settles with Michigan".


----------



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

This is nearly 7 years old but still applies: Tesla vs. Rent Seekers


----------



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

KXLT-TV Lansing, Michigan regarding Tesla lawsuit settlement - today:


----------

